

Riak Handbook - jeremymcanally
http://riakhandbook.com/

======
jamwt
Hmm.. basho dudes, is this available for free to your Riak EE customers?

~~~
zerosanity
This doesn't look like an official Basho product.

~~~
scrod
Well, the author has at least been working at Basho earlier this year:

[http://basho.com/blog/technical/2011/03/02/Mathias-Meyer-
has...](http://basho.com/blog/technical/2011/03/02/Mathias-Meyer-has-joined-
the-basho-team/)

~~~
bretthoerner
He previously worked for Basho, this is his own product.

------
freerobby
If anybody buys this, I'd appreciate knowing what this book covers that the
basho Wiki/FastTrack doesn't.

------
scotth
Why when I switch the country on the payment page to Canada does it show the
price in euros?

------
ghotli
Is Riak Core covered?

------
nirvana
I've just bought the book, so obviously I haven't read it, but I have checked
out a couple of the chapters, so here's a super preliminary review.

First off, the value of this book for me is that it provides a cohesive
overview of Riak, much like an O'Reilley Guide or Pragmatic Programmers book.
However, compared to them it is about half the length at 121 pages, so it is
more of an introduction than a comprehensive reference. This is fine because
basho maintains a great wiki for all the technical details... and from what I
read, covering the mainstream of Riak use doesn't require more.

The book is pretty up to date, covering secondary indexes, as well as Riak
Search, but alas, one of the subjects I most would like to have seen, Riak
Pipe, doesn't seem to be covered (yet?).

It walks you thru how to use Riak, providing example code in a fairly cohesive
manner.

Most importantly, it (seems to) provide the connective understanding for how
features fit together and can be used in a real, production system. Something
its sometimes hard to get (at least for me) from reference material like the
wiki.

For instance, one issue that might happen is you might lose a server. Its
great that riak continues to operate, and bringing the server back up or a new
server up is straightforward, but I know enough to know that there are

I have read the CouchDB book from Orielley, which is more comprehensive, but a
bit incoherent at times. Still this book doesn't go into the level of detail
as the CouchDB book.

I'd love to see a day where there's 4-5 strong books on Riak and this book
would be getting knocked for being too light, but at this stage of the game,
this book seems to be a big step forward.

Again, this is preliminary feedback from reading part of the book, when I did
enjoy, from someone whose been working with riak to some extent, and been
relying on the wiki for information for the most part.

------
nirvana
Here's the feedback site for issues, etc: <https://github.com/mattmatt/NoSQL-
Handbook-Feedback/issues>

